# Tyre shine/quick detailer - Autosmart Highstyle and Tango



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm running out of Megs Endurance Tyre Gel and Simoniz quiz wax spray

Was thinking of getting some Autosmart Highstyle that people seem to rave about and also Tango to be diluted 10:1 as a quick detailer/drying aid for a Sapphire Black BMW.

Found these links, could anyone advise if there is much better out there for the price?:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/500ml-Hig...=2&rkt=6&sd=301103198265&rt=nc#ht_1510wt_1275

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart...=1&rkt=6&sd=291296288346&rt=nc#ht_1576wt_1275

Finally, my door hinges have some white lithium grease on them. This stands out a fair but agains the black inside panels. I did a quick spritz of Augoglym Engine Cleaner which didn't really get rid of it, should I persist with it and spend more time or switch to something else?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Just go to your local franchise. For around 20-30 each you can get 5 times as much of each product and know it is 100% genuine in the correct containers.

Remove the grease on your hinges with a solvent. Do you have Tardis? If so that will do it but just remember to relube them afterwards. Autosmart Lubrice is perfect for this.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, i also have a sapphire black bmw & rate both products very highly!¬ 


The Highstyle is good on trim too

the tango has lasted me ages as a QD & even use it on glass (i know your not meant to but it works for me!)

As above, why not get some tardis whilst your at it, will make light work of removing the grease


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

highstyle is great for glossy looking tyres and very good for dressing wheel arch liners and tango is a great drying aid and qd. Wouldnt be without either personally:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I find Tango is better as a drying aid followed by a quick going over with Wax detail spray.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have used Megs Endurance for years now, dabbled with a few others inc CarPro a Pearl. Couple of weeks ago finally got round to getting some highstyle as just bought a Mini Cooper S with lots of plastic trim.

I know it's only two weeks in but very very impressed with it, only a tiny amount put in container first, expecting to do a couple of tyres with it to try and ended up doing all four tyres and arch! Bumper and sill trim. At this rate 5litres will last me years.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Juke_Fan said:


> I find Tango is better as a drying aid followed by a quick going over with Wax detail spray.


Wax detail spray is quality too defo:thumb: i use both but think tango does leave a better finish on my white paint but agree wax detail spray is very good.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got the wax detail spray but I'm not that impressed with it, I feel my moon dust silver smax looks flat after using it


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> I've got the wax detail spray but I'm not that impressed with it, I feel my moon dust silver smax looks flat after using it


It works ok on white( i feel) but tango looks more glossy to me. Interesting to hear different opinons.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

s29nta said:


> It works ok on white( i feel) but tango looks more glossy to me. Interesting to hear different opinons.


Tbh I think I'm the only one who thinks it looks flat as everybody else says it's fantastic, maybe it's my eyes lol


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> Tbh I think I'm the only one who thinks it looks flat as everybody else says it's fantastic, maybe it's my eyes lol


we are a fussy lot:thumb:


----------



## Ro22 (Aug 14, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> Just go to your local franchise. For around 20-30 each you can get 5 times as much of each product and know it is 100% genuine in the correct containers.
> 
> Remove the grease on your hinges with a solvent. Do you have Tardis? If so that will do it but just remember to relube them afterwards. Autosmart Lubrice is perfect for this.


I've found you can use Tango on the dirt/grease in the door shuts, I've used a stiff brush to agitate and work the tango in and then wash it out or mop it out with a microfibre. Whilst not the ideal product it does save purchasing 5l of Tardis as well. Although Tardis is very good.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ro22 said:


> I've found you can use Tango on the dirt/grease in the door shuts, I've used a stiff brush to agitate and work the tango in and then wash it out or mop it out with a microfibre. Whilst not the ideal product it does save purchasing 5l of Tardis as well. Although Tardis is very good.


That's actually what it was originally designed for believe it or not. Then it evolved into what it is today.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Bloody hell guys I'm overwhelmed with the responses! Thanks for all your advice. I see I need to find a local rep so will look into that.

I assume if I am going to build on the AS range then should I get there Smart Wheels?

I've got these wheels which were recently refurbished and waxed with Colli.










If I get 5 litres of the Tango and Highstyle and Smart Wheels, would say a litre of tardis be ok for door shuts and decontaminating of body work for a full detail later in the year or should I get more than a litre. I understand I should also purchase some Iron X or the like as well?

Thanks again


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Arvi said:


> Bloody hell guys I'm overwhelmed with the responses! Thanks for all your advice. I see I need to find a local rep so will look into that.
> 
> I assume if I am going to build on the AS range then should I get there Smart Wheels?
> 
> ...


It might be worth seeing if you can find a member local to you who would be interested in splitting the cost/products, that way you don't end up spending a small fortune & have lots of product sat around or worse if you don't like it you haven't wasted the full cost. 
I would probably have bought AS stuff if I had somebody to split it with


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Is this the correct Highstyle as I read the non silicone version is the one to go for but not sure if this is the right label

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/a...sing-5l.html?gclid=COOf3MHcmcQCFWGx2wodXyYAiQ


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

s29nta said:


> Wax detail spray is quality too defo:thumb: i use both but think tango does leave a better finish on my white paint but agree wax detail spray is very good.


Can Wax Detail Spray be used on damp paintwork?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Arvi said:


> Is this the correct Highstyle as I read the non silicone version is the one to go for but not sure if this is the right label
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/a...sing-5l.html?gclid=COOf3MHcmcQCFWGx2wodXyYAiQ


Yes that is the right one and no it's not the non silicone version that you want. Silicone makes products better! Only time you would avoid silicone is if you are working in a body shop environment.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

dcj said:


> Can Wax Detail Spray be used on damp paintwork?


What do you mean by damp paintwork? If you mean when drying yes it can but it takes a little practice to get right. You need very small amounts. Spread it out as you dry then briskly but lightly buff the whole car afterwards with a clean dry cloth If you try to just spray it on and dry it will not give the desired results. Tango is faster/easier in that regard.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Yep as The Doctor says. With Tango I can pressure pump sray the whole car and then dry off. With Wax Detail Spray I lightly spray a panel at a time and dry with my drying towel. Once I have done the whole car like this I then go round and buff with a buffing MF to bring out the shine of WDS.


----------

